#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-12-28
<Roguehorse> meeting tonight?
<pleia2> we're skipping it because of the holidays
<pleia2> nice to see you though, Roguehorse :)
<Roguehorse> ah, glad I asked :)
<DonkeyHotei> how's your mobility?
<Roguehorse> yeah, it's good to be back in Cali
<DonkeyHotei> you left?
<Roguehorse> not so great
<Roguehorse> I'm off the prednisone since it 2asn't doing me any good but I don't have a new prescription yet
<Roguehorse> I see my nephrologist on Tuesday
<pleia2> that's rough, I hope they can hel
<pleia2> help
<Roguehorse> yeah, it's been 7 months I've been sick; the longest time ever for me. I have a handicapped parking placard now.
<DonkeyHotei> red, or blue?
<Roguehorse> I'm also starting to work with the California Department of Rehabilitation to try and find work that I can do.
<Roguehorse> red
<Roguehorse> they gave me 6 months
<Roguehorse> the doctors are still hopeful that they will find a medication that will work for me; I'm trying to prepare for the worst, but still hopeful.
<Roguehorse> I also got kicked out of my house by the ex and her family so I'ms taking with friends "occasionally" in Livermore but mostly been having to stay in my car
<Roguehorse> staying
<Roguehorse> Lots of fun :)
<Roguehorse> thankfully I got a prescription for Tramadol from my PCP this past Tuesday which helps me be mobile and not be in so much pain; my back was killing me!
<pleia2> Roguehorse: yeesh, rought times over there, so sorry!
<pleia2> -t
<Roguehorse> yeah, things can just get better I suppose. At least my car is in good shape so I have a dry, warm, place to sleep.
<Roguehorse> I tried a shelter, but my back couldn't handle sleeping on the floor and they wouldn't let me sleep in my car in the parking lot. So I have a few spots where I can go for the night and no one bothers me.
<pleia2> I hope it is warm, we've been having a winter
<DonkeyHotei> it's likely warmer in sf
<pleia2> it is, especially here by the bay
<Roguehorse> The heater works good and I have a good sleeping bag I put over me. I mooch off free Wi-Fi around town. I watch TV until I fall asleep.
<DonkeyHotei> if you want a place to park in sf for the night, best place is in front of De Soto Cab
<Roguehorse> Thank you, but that's pretty far from where I am.
<Roguehorse> I'll probably end up getting an apartment here in Livermore (it's my home town) eventually. I still have some hurdles to get over first.
<Roguehorse> Livermore PD has already talked to me a couple of times. They leave me alone and just tell me to stay warm and have a good night.
<Roguehorse2> looks like the Wi-Fi cut out for a minute
<Roguehorse2> Anyway, I'm doing OK. Taking things one day at a time and reminding myself that things could be worse. At least I'm close enough to my son I can see him occasionally. That was the most important thing.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-12-30
<jbermudes> Looks like Debian's founder Ian Murdock passed away last night (or Monday night?) :(
<jbermudes> https://blog.docker.com/2015/12/ian-murdock/
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> https://bits.debian.org/2015/12/mourning-ian-murdock.html
<pleia2> :(
<nhaines> ianorlin: can you get me your SCALE registration number and email address, in an email or PM?  https://reg.socallinuxexpo.org/reg6/reg_lookup/
<nhaines> pleia2: my registration number this year is 24.  Which is better but not as nice as a couple years back when it was 64.  :)
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: are they still doing booth passes even though canonical has their own booth?
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: I don't understand the question.
<nhaines> Everyone at SCALE needs a pass.
<nhaines> (UbuCon Summit attendance is free and does not require a pass.)
<DonkeyHotei> for example, this past year, there was a conference pack from canonical with a handful of free passes for booth volunteers
<nhaines> I never heard of it.
<nhaines> Canonical wasn't at SCALE last year.
<DonkeyHotei> and now they are, so i assumed it would be different
<DonkeyHotei> you always collected unpaid registration numbers to have them covered
<nhaines> Yes, so that I can cover them with the Ubuntu exhibitor kit.
<akk> Speaking of passes, I haven't seen anything about whether speakers are automatically registered, or should register.
<pleia2> we have our own booth and canonical has their own booth, we both get passes
<pleia2> they are next to each other
<nhaines> akk: It's definitely one of those!
<akk> nhaines: Thanks, that clears it right up! :)
<pleia2> haha
<nhaines> I'll probably just ask Gareth next Wednesday when we talk, because I realized I didn't know whether to comp my registration because I'm a speaker.
<nhaines> It's also why I didn't ask pleia2 for her registration number!
<DonkeyHotei> so, there's still an exhibitor kit for the loco booth despite canonical being next door?
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: all exhibitors get an exhibitor kit.
<pleia2> I haven't registered yet
<DonkeyHotei> oh, sorry, i thought it was a canonical thing
<pleia2> no comp for me since I'm not speaking at actual scale, just events before it
<nhaines> pleia2: UbuCon counts, last I heard.
<pleia2> nhaines: I never got a speaker registration code or whatever
<nhaines> pleia2: I'll ask Gareth what's up.
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: even if for some reason Canonical were handling registrations, I would still be collecting registrations for the LoCo on behalf of Canonical.
<nhaines> But in actuality, it's much more likely that I'll be organizing both booths as a single booth.
<nhaines> Although Canonical's plans are so similar to mine that it comes down to more of a technicality than any practical difference.
<DonkeyHotei> i'm still considering not going
<nhaines> Why not?
<DonkeyHotei> it still depends on a lot of things that are yet to be determined, plus i have a jury summons for the week of the 25th
<MarkDude> Tell them "you can tell if someone is guilty by looking at them."
<akk> Ha, that would probably work.
<akk> But telling them you're a computer engineer (or scientist, or anything else technical) is usually enough.
<nhaines> "I'm an expert in Internet law."
<akk> Ooh, anything smelling of lawyer is even better.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-12-31
<nhaines> My fun project will be to see if I can control my SCALE presentation with my new Android watch.
<MarkDude> Sounds cool nhaines
<MarkDude> :)
<pleia2> nhaines: libreoffice app, or pdf?
<nhaines> pleia2: LibreOffice app.
<pleia2> cool
<nhaines> I *can* use my smartwatch, but it won't stay turned on, so it's basically a giant distraction.  Shame.
<pleia2> aw :(
<ianorlin> lots of mobile things can be huge distractions
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-01-01
<nhaines> Happy new year, everyone!  :)
<ianorlin> happy new year nhaines
